# Kitchenware in Ireland?



## Piccolina (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

When google disappoints turn to discusscooking...

I'm trying to locate a really great (and by great I mean well stocked, and hopefully well priced) kitchenware shop in Ireland (where I'm a North American transplant) to no avail...Is anyone aware of an Irish shop that is online? It'd be great to order in-country and avoid paying VAT (taxes) on importantion.

Many thanks in advance, any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 30, 2005)

a google serch turns up a few

www.surftheisles.com

www.*cookware*-online.co.uk

you might also see what countries Ireland has fair trade with such as UK??, Belgium ?? ( FalkCulinair is awesome)  Australia??  LaraCopper is fine cookware.  etc  

and if you have unlimited funds, get an aga cooker and their cookware!  

let us know what you find


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 1, 2005)

UK, like Ireland and Belgium are all part of the EU, and we are a trade bloc,  but unfortunately we still pay local import duties for our respective countries, I'm afraid


----------



## buckytom (Jul 1, 2005)

i searched and found:

http://www.shopireland.ie/kitchen/subcat/11715891/

http://www.firstireland.com/firstireland/company/66


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi guys

Thanks for your replies, you are so helpful, I am going to check them all out right now, http://www.shopireland.ie/kitchen/subcat/11715891/ has really peaked my interest.


----------



## nicegraham (Nov 15, 2005)

I realise this is a long time coming, hopefully it is still of some help to you. If you are looking for more professional equipment there is a shop in Dublin which does a wide range of equipment at very reasonable prices.
Sweeney O'Rourke, 34 Pearse St, D2, 01 6777212. I have moved and miss it alot!


----------

